# Two Uk teachers- advice on moving to Australia please.



## marklee723 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone.

my wife and I have signed up the website for all your advice as ex-pats with lots of questions, but with the maze that is the internet do not know where to start.

My wife is an art and textiles teacher with 5 years experience, I am Head of Music with 3 years experience, both in Secondary school in UK, so we also have the required Hons degree and post grad qualifications to teach. I have completed the assessment form for qualification to Australia and we qualify for the 175, 176 and 475 visa.

We own a house that we would sell along with our posessions to save shipping costs. We have two cars we could ship or sell, depending on which was cheaper (vs. renting a car).

Our big question is, do we need to use an emigration agency that charge loads to put a visa through, also how do you get jobs in a school in Australia, from the UK and with moving, accommodation and visa costs, do schools all pay/contribute these costs (i have read some do).

Could I also add that I read this that worried me a little- w w w . britishexpats. com/forum/showthread.php?t=471227
Many thanks for your time and any advice/direction to decent companies is much appreciated

Mark and Dawn


----------



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

Very difficult to obtain employment within those secondary fields. Best options are the sciences unfortunately. 

Probably similar to being on the supply register. Being a head of department would make much difference as you would still start at the bottom rung. 

Good information maybe found from AITSL, similar to GTC. Also check each states skilled shortage lists to see what restrictions and particular subject areas they are looking for in secondary education (such a vast array of subjects). 

Each territory requires their own registration and have different rules etc...

If you could afford to restart your career in another education system then give it a go if not seriously think about it as the bubble has burst for teaching opportunities in Oz now.


----------



## marklee723 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow... 

im really suprised, but thank you for your information. Its interesting how the demands for our subjects arent there, but none of the migration experts tell you that. 

Is that because they want your money?


Thanks
Mark and Dawn


----------



## marklee723 (Aug 23, 2010)

sorry- could i also ask, i read the most recent skills shortage list for points system with regards to gaining a visa. it is valid as of January 2012 (today) and teaching, secondary is on there, but interesting enough I have just looked at a website that has the skills shortages listed for each of the states and teaching is not on there

So there is a clear contradiction between the two.


----------



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use an agent. Your occupation is on the skills list and you have experience within this occupation. 

Agents are generally only used for difficult or complex cases.

You would to get your skills and qualifications assessed (£400 each) Maybe sit the IELTS English exam (£125) Obtain police checks (£40 each) Have medical exams (£275 each) Apply to state (£ dependent on state) if 176 visa. Then apply to DIAC for visa (£2000)

Prices are approx. 

Oh transporting a car is expensive and prob not worth the hassle, unless it is a classic car. It is not just shipping that is involved there is a lot of admin, taxation and registration costs too. There are posts on this forum about this subject, have a search.

I would just research further what possibilities you would have in obtaining the same level of work that you have in the UK. Research on what state you would like to work in as they all have different requirements for teachers.

A few years back, Australia had a huge recruitment initiative/drive in training teachers. Similar to situations in the UK.


----------



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

Secondary teachers covers a large area, probably why DIAC put it on the skills list (occupational list 1) 

A true reflection would be what is on each states list. This is generally known as occupational list 2. As each state knows more about what there specific requirements are. 

Sometimes the states will specifically mention what areas they are interested in. 

For example, Victoria states they require secondary teachers, maths and sciences only, in the occupational list. This won't stop you applying for a 175 visa, but to me it indicates that there is not a lot of opportunities in Victoria for other fields.


----------



## marklee723 (Aug 23, 2010)

that makes a lot of sense, thank you very much.

Just looking at websites that advertise australian jobs... If anyone knows of any good ones we would be really grateful.

We have a non profit company here called COIS- who have recruitment fairs and do not charge, but no Australian schools.


Thanks
Mark


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

With regards to using an agent it's really up to you . I'm 30 and leave for oz next wk . I'm a nursery co ordinitor . I did my 176 family sponsor on my own. The only bit I found a bit pressing was collecting the evidence eg pay slips , qualification things etc but from what I heard from others you still have to do this to give it to the agent . I had no issues doing my skill assessment or the actual visa. If you case is as easy as mine and you don't see any issues in gaining a visa I would do it alone . My process took 10 moths all in ! I feel very lucky I had been told it would
Take around 2 years ! Good luck


----------



## marklee723 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the post. How did you find the job? Was it hard, did you use any agencies?


Thanks
Mark


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I haven't looked for a job yet . Apparently jan isn't a good time with the holidays and all. I've kept an eye on seek but I'm confident that if my job is on the sol list that it shouldn't be too hard . The only people I had contact with was the tra to get my skills assessed , the Medical people in Edinburgh and the police check people . That was it. If I can do it anyone can ! Lol


----------



## John W (Feb 26, 2011)

*Teachers*

Hi Maybe one option might be to contact a school directly. My wife recently retired from teaching art & textiles at a private school in the inner west of Sydney (ie five to ten klm from centre).
There are many private schools in Sydney, religious non religious etc check The Private Schools Directory - The trusted online guide to all Australian Private Schools 
Sorry I can't help with the visa info, but there are many people here who will I'm sure, good luck.



marklee723 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comingtoaustralia (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiya 

For the visa, I wouldn't bother with an agent unless you have specific medical or criminal issues (but then, being a teacher, you won't have the latter) or a child with an ex-spouse that wasn't on board. Its deadly easy, we're used to filing in paperwork for all those GCSE and A level students, so you won't struggle with DIAC's forms. You would be lucky to get a school to sponsor you for a visa, given your background and the current situation, and at any rate imho the 475 visa is only an option if you can't get a 176/175, but that's just my opinion of it I guess, and something you should look into as what is best for you in your specific situation.

Secondary (STEM) teachers are on the 176 list for SA, Textiles might count as Technology, you would have to look into that I guess, otherwise its the 175 for you (at the moment - it changes all the time it seems) 

I personally wouldn't put any stock in _anything_ I read on the BE website, its generally populated by bitter, miserable and stupid people - obviously not everyone on there, but generally people on there won't take fact as fact and reckon their opinion is better than a cold hard fact (ie how much a visa costs, even when given the link to the DIAC website and costs chart), so anything I read on there I double check on several other sites before taking it to heart.


Teaching is different in Oz, that's something you have to remember throughout your emigration journey basically. If its too different for you, then perhaps emigration isn't for you, however if you are willing to go with those changes, roll with it. Perm. jobs are not as 'normal' as here in the UK (although rapidly vanishing in the UK, but for different reasons, in my experience), with contracts being more normal. The *massive* difference imho is the fact that in every state (and each state works more like an independent country than area of one with regards to rules and regs on teachers etc) you can only put a qualified teacher in front of the class (unlike here with the rise of the TA and Cover Supervisor), so supply is still very much a work option. You do supply (relief), get to know the systems, get offered a short term supply job, get offered a short term contract, that all gets your foot in the door, get offered a longer term contract.

You may have to be flexible with subjects offered, think what other strings you can add to your bow, move to a less metro area (everyone wants to teach in Metro Central it seems), be realistic and its not the disaster it is here. Its not like it was, teachers aren't in as much demand as they were, but if you are any good its not the most impossible thing in the world, and certainly a _hell_ of a lot better for teachers over there than here.

Ditto the don't bother shipping your cars - whilst cars are expensive in Oz (second hand cars keep their value far far more than UK cars), the hassle of importing imho isn't worth it for a bog standard car.

Hope that all helps a little bit


----------

